

Show HN: This is what happens when you VNC into the machine you are VNCing from - SethWilson
http://s1178.photobucket.com/albums/x379/sethwilson3/?action=view&current=vnc.jpg
Last night I was testing that I could VNC into my home machine remotely.  I used the external URL to VNC into my machine using the built-in Mac OS X screen sharing tool, and within seconds my machine was spawning VNC window after VNC window<p>I had to snap the pic with my phone since the resources on the machine were quickly used up.<p>I was wondering if I would be sucked into the digital vortex it was creating and then have to start racing my processes on really cool motorcycles but that didn't happen &#60;grin&#62;<p>I thought it was cool so I thought I would share.<p>nJoy.
======
phlux
I always thought it would have been a funny easter egg to have VNC simply
mirror the screen. So it appears that you're looking _out_ from the monitor...

